# Winged high Backs with side adjust boas?



## RVAbutter317 (Jan 21, 2014)

Would I have any issues with the winged high backs of the Malavita 's and the side boa?


----------



## RVAbutter317 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yea side adjust boas come un clicked with the winged high backs. Other than that GREAT binding. Loving the hinge and the added control with the winged highback


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have side BOA Vans and Burton wings, one wing cleared the BOA by like an inch and the other would not... You might try rotating the highbacks inwards and this will leave more clearance otherwise you can take highbacks and swap them L/R and run them on the inside.This is what I do, friggin awesome.


----------



## RVAbutter317 (Jan 21, 2014)

I figured I could do that but doesn't that defeat the purpose of the highbacks haha


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

It depends on the sizes. My size 13 DC T Rice boots fit into my size L Malavita Restricted just fine. I was trying to get a setup together for my girlfriend out of stuff I have. She has size 10.5 DC Judge (we're both real large ), and her's would fit into the straps & ladders just fine but the wing was right on top of the boa. No go!

Ultimately with anything you'll never know if it fits until you try and fit it for yourself.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

RVAbutter317 said:


> Would I have any issues with the winged high backs of the Malavita 's and the side boa?


I don't have issues with the canted highbacks on the malavita and the BOA focus boots.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

RVAbutter317 said:


> I figured I could do that but doesn't that defeat the purpose of the highbacks haha


I dunno I noticed more of a difference with them on the inside (presses for days!) but then I didn't really notice a difference with them on the outside to begin with.


----------



## chrisdude112 (Feb 18, 2015)

I used malavita wings and have dc judge boas. I can't turn the wings inside because the wings pop the boa's open . My experience is that it interferes, but you can always flip the wings!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I notice that all the models from NOW have a slight wing integrated as well. Anyone tried those with a double boa? Seems you can't rotate the highbacks on NOW's, so at least there's that for duck stanced peeps..


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Elektropow said:


> I notice that all the models from NOW have a slight wing integrated as well. Anyone tried those with a double boa? Seems you can't rotate the highbacks on NOW's, so at least there's that for duck stanced peeps..


It's much more subtle on the Now's vs. the Vitas, so I haven't had an issue with my dual boa boots, even running +15/-15 stance


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's much more subtle on the Now's vs. the Vitas, so I haven't had an issue with my dual boa boots, even running +15/-15 stance


Thanks, good to know. Unrotated, the highbacks on the Salomon Quantum did however pop mine open annoyingly whenever pressed on the nose or tail, even though it's not even really a winged highback, just wide... Unfortunate. I really liked the bindings with my previous boots.

If you could align the highbacks on your Nows to the board's edges, they'd probably be in the way, right?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Elektropow said:


> Thanks, good to know. Unrotated, the highbacks on the Salomon Quantum did however pop mine open annoyingly whenever pressed on the nose or tail, even though it's not even really a winged highback, just wide... Unfortunate. I really liked the bindings with my previous boots.
> 
> If you could align the highbacks on your Nows to the board's edges, they'd probably be in the way, right?


I guess that depends on your angles, but for me....quite possible.


----------



## Scavus (Mar 30, 2020)

Old post, but just encountered this same problem. I think I've solved the issue by putting a thick silicon band around the boot, protecting the boa from being leveraged by the wing. Bought a 2" wide, 16" circumference band from Grifiti Band Joe's after measuring my boots with boa at 19-20".


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to guess you'll end up breaking the boa dial. I have a pair of Burton Super Missions that I took off of one of my boards when I bought some Vans Infuse Boots this year. I don't see how having that winged highback pressing on the dial isn't going to eventually break it. I did see a guy who swapped his winged highbacks so the wing would be on the inside and not rub on the dial.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im with taco tuesday, just because it wont pop it doesnt mean its not constantly gonna bang on it and eventually break, also how do you turn the boa if you need to adjust during the day? I have some malavita wingback and just swapped the highback left to right to work with my vans double boas


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve been always curious about the winged highbacks. Do these help with presses only or do you feel some improved performance carving with the for-aft movement?


----------

